# Diva's Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil' Long)



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 18, 2004)

*Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

After wearing my last set of braids from December to February, I was able to undo them quite successfully with very little shedding. I thought I'd share some tips that might work for others that are having problems when it comes time to take down the braids. I guess I should put disclaimer here: These are my  *personal* tips and may not work for you. Modify it how you see fit if something in particular doesn't work for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





First, let's start with the braids themselves. I got them pencil sized as Robin from growafrohairlong.com suggested. At the time of the application of braids, I was a little over 3 months post relaxer (got relaxer in September). Kanekelon hair was the type of synthetic hair used. Prior to application, my hair was freshly washed, deep conditioned and lightly coated with leave-in conditioner and a tiny amount of S- Curl, just so I could get the comb through it. The girl took 4 hours to braid it, which for me was a short amount of time for the length as it was waitlength braids. They didn't feel tight or like they were pulling and I slept comfortably on my head the first night. *This is key...* No tight braids!!! Oh yeah, especially around the fragile hairline.

My regimen thereafter went something like this:
*Once a week* (standing in the shower)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. Wash hair with either diluted shampoos: Keracare Hydrating/Detangling shampoo, Pantene Relaxed and Naturals or John Frieda Relax Total Clarity Moisturizing Shampoo. Although the first two shampoos are my absolute favorites, I'd use the Frieda shampoo every other shampoo to make sure I got rid of build up on my scalp. (You know that stuff you see under your nails when you scratch your scalp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It did an excellent job of this.) My focus was using my fingertips to massage the scalp and loosen up any debris and then simply sliding my hands down the shafts of the braids so they'd get a lil' of the foamy water.

2. Condition hair with one of the following conditioner diluted: Keracare Humecto or Pantene Relaxed and Naturals conditioners. This was done, moreso concentrating on the shaft of the braids. Hair was lightly rinsed with cool water.

*Key Point:* Why diluted shampoos and conditioners? This helps to reduce any buildup at the base of the braids... you know those horrible looking clumps you sometimes see when you loose out your braids....

3. Once I got out of the shower, I wrapped my braids in an Aquis towel... it's highly absorbent. (I bought mine off of eBay.) The constant dripping of water would drive me crazy and this towel absorbs a lot of the excess water in a small amount of time. You can just use a regular towel, no biggie. When "drippage" is under control, I sprayed my scalp with a light leave-in conditioner such as Motions Leave-In or a 50/50 mixture of Infusium 23's Leave-In for damaged hair and their moisturizing leave-in.

4. I sprayed Surge Revitalizer 14 on the scalp and sprayed along the shaft of the braids with S-curl, followed by a light coating of World of Curls gel for extra dry hair (this step is optional, but I did it because New York weather is MAD COLD!!!!) and then sealed it in with either a spraying of Isoplus Oil sheen (in the blue can) but better still which I really loved, was putting a light oil such as Surge's Motion 9 Oil or Carol's Daughter Khoret Amen oil into a spray bottle and lightly misting the scalp and shaft of the braids. This seals in the moisture. For those who like using Jojoba oil and other light oils with added essential oils (i.e. rosemary, ylang-ylang, lavender, etc), this is good as well. Me being pregnant and all, there are some essential oils that I can't fool around with.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do love ylang-ylang.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daily... Once-Twice per day* 
1. Surge Revitalizer 14 on scalp.
2. S-curl on shaft, followed by World of Curls gel.
3. Spray with a light oil to seal in moisture.

When taking out the braids, I find it vital to use some sort of spray made for this purpose. In this case, I used Better Braids Unbraid Spray. It helps to detangle the hair and dissolve any of that clumping you might have. (This might be helpful for people wearing weaves who have matting at the root problems as well. Me, I personally haven't had a weave in years!) I sprayed the roots and then took out the braids. I would then comb it lightly with a small tooth comb to remove whatever debris might me there. I was quite pleased that I saw none of that clumping at the root of my braid, the hair wasn't tangled and there was very little shedding. I had prepared myself to shed two months worth of unshedded hair, but had very little. Once the entire head was loosed, I lightly combed with a big toothed comb and hit the shower. I washed, used a reconstructor, followed by a moisturizing conditioner. I lost so few hairs that I even took a pic. I'll try and post it later in my album. As it stands, I will be getting braids again, God willing, this weekend. Remember, my hair hasn't been relaxed since September and I am a 4a. This new growth ain't playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hairdresser went away and won't be back until mid-April and I don't trust anyone else with my hair, so braids seem to be the best way for me to not manipulate the hair in such a vulnerable state. On the other hand, when I finally do relax, I can't wait to see how much growth I got.

Alright, ending haircare novel here. Hope this helps others.


----------



## Karonica (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daviine (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks for sharing---you make it sound so easy and effortless, that I feel like getting braids!


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

No problem, Gang!!!

Also forgot to add... I liked styling the braids, but do take note... if you feel any of your braids pulling your scalp when you are creating styles, i.e. pigtails and such, gently pull on those braids that are hurting your scalp to release tension... also when wearing hair back, loosen up the tension along the hairline or anywhere else you feel tugging.

Don't be in shock when people ask you if you're crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for washing your hair every week with braids. I got it all the time. Even the girl who braided my hair said something about washing them with water will make 'em come out. &lt;My response as it went in one ear and out the other&gt; "Uh-Huh"


----------



## miss_brown (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Excellent advice!


----------



## Chichi (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks for the great tips!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They will be especially helpful for those of us on the braid regimen.

Chichi


----------



## Bobbie (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks for the tips, Diva!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could the reduced shedding also be contributed to your pregnancy? Many women experience far fewer shedding during their pregnancy.


----------



## Spagirl (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks for sharing girly! I don't wear braids presently but I'm saving those tips for when or if the time ever comes.


----------



## MissDiva (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bobbie said:* 
Thanks for the tips, Diva!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could the reduced shedding also be contributed to your pregnancy? Many women experience far fewer shedding during their pregnancy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It could be attributed to pregnancy, but the hair that was shedded after braiding appeared to be less than the amount that usually sheds on a daily basis... not to say I lose a lot either. Could it be the Surge Revitalizer 14? I dunno. What I am dreading is the postpartum shedding. That stuff gives me a receding hairline!!!


----------



## Nonie (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

They don't call you Diva for nuffin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great tips indeed, Chicca!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*nonie said:* 
They don't call you Diva for nuffin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great tips indeed, Chicca! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Woo-Hoo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, Girl!!! I'm glad I could share what has worked for me. The funny thing is that I'm dying to get braids back again as my hair looks a hot mess!!! I am trying my best to bun it and not fool with the new growth, but it's a forest under there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will definitely feel more relieved when it's braided again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Initially I was going to relax it after removing these set of braids, but Adrienne suggested I get it braided again... with the baby coming and all... The fact that my hair dresser is in Santa Domingo until mid-April kinda solves that problem for me. My hair will get the much needed rest it deserves.


----------



## butterfli (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks Diva for the awesome tips.  I have been wearing braids for awhile now and one question I have is did your hair get frizzy quickly with washing every week?  That is the only problem I have with washing weekly.  My own hair starts to come through the braids and no matter how much gel I put on them and tie down with a scarf the frizz is there for the duration of that set of braids.  I would like to wash more often, but my braids cost too much for me to be doing them every 3 weeks to a month.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Oh yeah, I forgot to add one other very important tip. Know when it's time to remove the braids from your hair. Although I would have loved to have kept my braids for a complete 2 months, they actually had to come out 2 weeks short of the 2 month mark. This was because I was able to fit almost 2 fingers between the root of my braid and my scalp. Ladies, when your braids begin to "dangle" this is a huge clue that it's time for the braids to come out. Furthermore, your poor hair strands don't need the undue strain of supporting all that hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, hope this helps...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*butterfli said:* 
Thanks Diva for the awesome tips.  I have been wearing braids for awhile now and one question I have is did your hair get frizzy quickly with washing every week?  That is the only problem I have with washing weekly.  My own hair starts to come through the braids and no matter how much gel I put on them and tie down with a scarf the frizz is there for the duration of that set of braids.  I would like to wash more often, but my braids cost too much for me to be doing them every 3 weeks to a month.  Thanks in advance for your help. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is the condition of your hair? Is it natural or relaxed??? I find that when my daughter's hair was natural and I'd braid it, it would frizz up quite quickly. Although my hair is relaxed, it did get frizzy. I don't think you need to wash it more than once a week... unless you're exercising and you want to get the sweat off of your scalp with a simple conditioning wash. Other than keeping the hair moisturized, I have yet to find ANYTHING that gets rid of frizz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people say they clean their scalp with Sea Breeze astringent or even Witch Hazel so they can bypass the whole shampooing bit. You may want to try this. I never have though.


----------



## Bobbie (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:* 
Oh yeah, I forgot to add one other very important tip. Know when it's time to remove the braids from your hair. Although I would have loved to have kept my braids for a complete 2 months, they actually had to come out 2 weeks short of the 2 month mark. This was because I was able to fit almost 2 fingers between the root of my braid and my scalp. Ladies, when your braids begin to "dangle" this is a huge clue that it's time for the braids to come out. Furthermore, your poor hair strands don't need the undue strain of supporting all that hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, hope this helps... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here! I'm at 6 weeks and my hair is dangling all over the place! I had to redo a couple of braids, but I don't know if my hair could hold out until the end of the second month.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bobbie said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:* 
Oh yeah, I forgot to add one other very important tip. Know when it's time to remove the braids from your hair. Although I would have loved to have kept my braids for a complete 2 months, they actually had to come out 2 weeks short of the 2 month mark. This was because I was able to fit almost 2 fingers between the root of my braid and my scalp. Ladies, when your braids begin to "dangle" this is a huge clue that it's time for the braids to come out. Furthermore, your poor hair strands don't need the undue strain of supporting all that hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, hope this helps... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here! I'm at 6 weeks and my hair is dangling all over the place! I had to redo a couple of braids, but I don't know if my hair could hold out until the end of the second month. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, I actually paid someone to do my last set of braids, so shelling over $150 only to take them out 6 weeks later was a lil' painful. However, my hair is better off for it!!! It's a good sign that our hair is  <font color="red">*GROWING*</font>


----------



## qtpi (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' L*

Thanks for the tips! I'll be doing braids after 1 month. Mine never stay in for 2 mo. either, but the, I wash/con. wash sev times a week, so... But even when I didn't, had the same problem. I just find it easier to redo a few at a time as needed.


----------



## butterfli (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*butterfli said:* 
Thanks Diva for the awesome tips.  I have been wearing braids for awhile now and one question I have is did your hair get frizzy quickly with washing every week?  That is the only problem I have with washing weekly.  My own hair starts to come through the braids and no matter how much gel I put on them and tie down with a scarf the frizz is there for the duration of that set of braids.  I would like to wash more often, but my braids cost too much for me to be doing them every 3 weeks to a month.  Thanks in advance for your help. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is the condition of your hair? Is it natural or relaxed??? I find that when my daughter's hair was natural and I'd braid it, it would frizz up quite quickly. Although my hair is relaxed, it did get frizzy. I don't think you need to wash it more than once a week... unless you're exercising and you want to get the sweat off of your scalp with a simple conditioning wash. Other than keeping the hair moisturized, I have yet to find ANYTHING that gets rid of frizz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people say they clean their scalp with Sea Breeze astringent or even Witch Hazel so they can bypass the whole shampooing bit. You may want to try this. I never have though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am natural.  I have heard about using Sea Breeze to cleanse your scalp, but have never tried it.  It doesn't seem like it will clean the build up at the new growth like you said you do with your washes.  But, I guess I will give it a try.  Thanks for the advice.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And keep 'em coming!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
I am natural.  I have heard about using Sea Breeze to cleanse your scalp, but have never tried it.  It doesn't seem like it will clean the build up at the new growth like you said you do with your washes.  But, I guess I will give it a try.  Thanks for the advice.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And keep 'em coming! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Awww, Butterfli!!! Thanks! You're welcome!!!!


----------



## karezone (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks. I plan on getting braids before spring break. 

Can I add this post to my webpage?


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Great advice...thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*karezone said:* 
Thanks. I plan on getting braids before spring break. 

Can I add this post to my webpage? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Karezone...

I don't see why not? Double check with the Mods to make sure it isn't against the rules or anything....


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*JenJen2721 said:* 
Great advice...thanks so much for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

That's what we're here for... sharing!!! I just LOVE that about this board!!!

I'm curious to know at the end of the braid deal, who else this actually worked for...


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Great and detailed advice JDiva. I will save this for when I next braid.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

AJD, I was wondering...why do you use a special product for taking the braids down?  What ingredients does the spray have that makes taking braids down easier?  Would regular curl activator work?  

Thanks in advance,
Jen


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*JenJen2721 said:* 
AJD, I was wondering...why do you use a special product for taking the braids down?  What ingredients does the spray have that makes taking braids down easier?  Would regular curl activator work?  

Thanks in advance,
Jen 

[/ QUOTE ]

In my opinion, I don't think the regular curl activator would do the trick. The UnBraid spray gives the hair great slip and dissolves that lil' clump that you may find sometimes at the base of the braids. I found that it was a great detangler as well. Let me tell you the ingredients... they don't seem to be anything spectacular, but I do find that this spray always helps me:

water, special herb and oil blend (don't know what that is),glycerin, methylparaben, propylparaben, diazolidinyl urea, peg-75 lanolin, polyquaternium-6, dmdm hydantoin, steareth-20, fragrance, allantoin, simethicone, d&amp;c violet no.2

To me it was worth the $3.49 I paid for it as it really did do what it said it would. I will do a search and see what else I come up with, OK?


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks AJD...I've just been particularly frugal lately.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll come off the $3.49 when it's time to take them down.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Ok... now I'm getting mad. In the middle of typing out this post the forum logged me out and would not take my post. I had to sign back in and then find that everything I typed is gone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is what I got from Keystone Laboratories the maker of Better Braids UnBray. Better Braids UnBraid


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Here's the picture!


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks...one more question and I'll quit bugging you (for a while) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

You know how you usually get the most build-up at the front of your hairline?  Is this from washing your face?  Perhaps the makeup contributes to the build-up?  That's my theory...I'm thinking about making sure I wear a plastic cap or scarf over the front of my hair every time I wash my face at night.

Does that make sense?  Or is it just me being silly and paranoid?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*JenJen2721 said:* 
Thanks...one more question and I'll quit bugging you (for a while) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... <font color="red">Girl, Puh-Leeze!  </font>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know how you usually get the most build-up at the front of your hairline?  Is this from washing your face?  Perhaps the makeup contributes to the build-up?  That's my theory...I'm thinking about making sure I wear a plastic cap or scarf over the front of my hair every time I wash my face at night.

Does that make sense?  Or is it just me being silly and paranoid?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think you're being silly or paranoid. I find that whenever loosing out braids from anyone's hair, the hairline tends to have the most buildup... sometimes the hairline in the back of the head too. It's MY THEORY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that most of our hair products get concentrated there... it's easier to get stuff on the roots that are exposed as opposed to the part that is in the middle of our head as there are braids usually in the way. Does that make sense?


----------



## sweetpea5000 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

I find that I get more buildup and knotting around there too, I think my hair is finer around my hairline and maybe more easily tangled? I have been paying such close attention to my braids this time around, and ended up taking out all the braids around my hairline ( back too) because they were too small for the hair around there. I think those parts need to be bigger than usual,  that hair tends to be more fragile. 

Before I started taking care of my hair, some of those braids around the hairline would fall out FROM THE ROOT! I would be left with a little bald spot!


----------



## Nessa (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

oooooohhhh thank you, i got braids right now, and they are so itchy.


----------



## Shayla (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

thanks for the tips...they were great!!!....i've been using creme of nature herb rich scalp cleanser to keep my scalp clean...i can't wash my microbraids or they'll end up fuzzy and what not...i'd actually had some come out as well...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*sweetpea5000 said:* 
I find that I get more buildup and knotting around there too, I think my hair is finer around my hairline and maybe more easily tangled? I have been paying such close attention to my braids this time around, and ended up taking out all the braids around my hairline ( back too) because they were too small for the hair around there. I think those parts need to be bigger than usual,  that hair tends to be more fragile. 

Before I started taking care of my hair, some of those braids around the hairline would fall out FROM THE ROOT! I would be left with a little bald spot! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, I know about that... they need to make those hairline partings bigger so the fragile hair can support the weight of the extension or put way less hair on there. Hey, they'll probably tell me it looks crazy, but what's crazier than looking like Darcelle Wynne from Solid Gold Dancers or even Susan Taylor from Essence when my braids are removed???


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nessa said:* 
oooooohhhh thank you, i got braids right now, and they are so itchy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If the scalp is itchy, you may want to try Better Braids Spray... not the Better Braids UnBraid!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Shayla said:* 
thanks for the tips...they were great!!!....i've been using creme of nature herb rich scalp cleanser to keep my scalp clean...i can't wash my microbraids or they'll end up fuzzy and what not...i'd actually had some come out as well... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shayla, does this only go on the scalp? The reason I ask is because someone asked me, possibly in the "Join a braid Regimen" thread what they could use to prevent the hair from fuzzing up if they didn't shampoo. I had no clue? Do you find that it leaves clumps at the root of the braid when you loose them out?


----------



## TBird (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Ladies, I love the tips here, but it seems as most posts have tips for synthetic braids. I need some help with human hair medium micros. I can't condition because mine will certainly unravel to the point of falling out. I wash 1x a week with a braid shampoo but I'm wondering if this will cause build up since its no rinse. I'm using Sulphur 8 medicated braid spray on my scalp and the length of braids to avoid itching and to help moisturize since it does contain similar ingredients to my beloved curl activator spray. Any advice on how I can protect and moisturize my hair so that I don't loose too much of my new growth with shedding and my hair will be as healthy as it can when I take these out. I'll be about 10 weeks post relaxer when these come out. Also, is there a certain time frame I should wait before relaxing? TIA for all replies.


----------



## MsKibibi (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Hi Diva, 
How long have you been doing the 'crown and glory technique'? I've been using her techniques for relaxed hair for about 3 weeks now, and I'm getting braids (for the 1st time) next week. How much length have you gotten since using her technique?

PS I just bought Surge las tnight and used it lightly, yet it gave me flakes on my scalp. I'm not sure if I should use it when I get braids, what do you think? Or maybe I should see if the flakes will eventually not happen w/ continued use. Do you get flakes with the Surge?
Thanks again


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

TBird, I have never had human hair extensions... mainly for the reason you mentioned... the common problem of braids falling out during the wash. Someone once suggested that if I decided to do human hair braids, to put a stocking cap on my head during the wash. My concern is that I don't think I'd feel like my hair/scalp was really clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I run from micros because the takedown process would be too tedious and I'd really have to be extra careful as not to lose any hair. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*MsKibibi said:*
Hi Diva, 
How long have you been doing the 'crown and glory technique'? I've been using her techniques for relaxed hair for about 3 weeks now, and I'm getting braids (for the 1st time) next week. How much length have you gotten since using her technique?

PS I just bought Surge las tnight and used it lightly, yet it gave me flakes on my scalp. I'm not sure if I should use it when I get braids, what do you think? Or maybe I should see if the flakes will eventually not happen w/ continued use. Do you get flakes with the Surge?
Thanks again 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, MissKibibi!
I would say I'm doing a modified version of the 'crown and glory' in that I haven't been doing it on a regular schedule and I use the products that work best for me, although I did start off using Hairlady's suggested products. I would say that I started the technique when I did my first set of braids myself (I gotta check my album and see if I have a date for the pic). I did them twice myself, but when I got pregnant, it was uncomfortable to do them myself... and I feel a great part of the success with the braids is finding someone who will put them in correctly so that you lose no hair. I had one person do them over the Christmas holidays and she was in Texas. I have long since returned to my home in New York and didn't trust anyone to do them other than me, so I haven't put the braids back in as yet. I am now dying to put them back in as I've already given birth 4.26.04. This allows me to leave my hair alone. On the topic of Surge...I've already noticed that my temples are receding as a result of postpartum fall, so I upped my Surge-ing. I too have noticed flakes along my hairline although I've never had problems before. The plus side is that there is "fuzz" on my hairline. What I intend to do is wash my scalp with Neutrogena T-Gel, followed by my moisturizing shampoo on my hair... then use a very moisturizing conditioner (my Keracare or Pantene). Hopefully this will address the flaking issue. If you get the braids and experience the flaking, see if shampooing with diluted T-Gel makes a difference.

P.S. I've never measured my hair, so I don't know how much growth I maintained from braiding, muchless do I know how much growth I get a month. I gotta get someone to help me with this.


----------



## MsKibibi (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks Diva and congrat on the new baby! I've never had a dandruff problem and I was thinking of using Pantene full &amp; thick 2-1 shamp/cond to wash the braids (diluted of course). But if I do notice flakes then i'll wash w/ a t-gel.
I'm so excited about getting braids and since its my first time I want to have all the necessary products and the info I can get, that way I can take better care of them and my hair. Thanks again


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

You're welcome, MsKibibi... and happy hair growing!!!


----------



## TBird (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Thanks Diva for responding.


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Diva all I can say is we are on the same page girl!


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

Tbird, I just want to say that I have human hair in now and have had human hair many times before and have never had a braid come out.  I guess cause I braid my hair tight!  Because my hair is long I have to braid all the way down close to the end.  A few things contribute to braids falling out i.e. they're not tight enough or they don't braid far enough down.


----------



## deeshortesthair (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

thnx


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
Tbird, I just want to say that I have human hair in now and have had human hair many times before and have never had a braid come out.  I guess cause I braid my hair tight!  Because my hair is long I have to braid all the way down close to the end.  A few things contribute to braids falling out i.e. they're not tight enough or they don't braid far enough down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've never had human hair extensions because I always feared them falling out....


----------



## bellydancer (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
Tbird, I just want to say that I have human hair in now and have had human hair many times before and have never had a braid come out.  I guess cause I braid my hair tight!  Because my hair is long I have to braid all the way down close to the end.  A few things contribute to braids falling out i.e. they're not tight enough or they don't braid far enough down. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Everyone that I know that had a braid come out it was because they were too small. When I had human hair micros i had one braid in the front that looked like it was attached to three hairs!!! the braid was too heavy and my hair came out with the micro. I gave up on micros after all that. That doesn't happen to everyone though. It did to alot of people I know though.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*bellydancer said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
Tbird, I just want to say that I have human hair in now and have had human hair many times before and have never had a braid come out.  I guess cause I braid my hair tight!  Because my hair is long I have to braid all the way down close to the end.  A few things contribute to braids falling out i.e. they're not tight enough or they don't braid far enough down. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Everyone that I know that had a braid come out it was because they were too small. When I had human hair micros i had one braid in the front that looked like it was attached to three hairs!!! the braid was too heavy and my hair came out with the micro. I gave up on micros after all that. That doesn't happen to everyone though. It did to alot of people I know though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

In my opinion, I would say micros are a big NO NO!!! For the very reasons you listed above, not to mention the trauma of trying to take them out. I make my braids no smaller than pencil sized.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

BellyDancer, I'm trying to respond to your PM, but it says that you are not taking any PMs. I think you have to go to your home and change your settings.


----------



## greAtness333 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

[ QUOTE ]
*bellydancer said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
Tbird, I just want to say that I have human hair in now and have had human hair many times before and have never had a braid come out.  I guess cause I braid my hair tight!  Because my hair is long I have to braid all the way down close to the end.  A few things contribute to braids falling out i.e. they're not tight enough or they don't braid far enough down. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Everyone that I know that had a braid come out it was because they were too small. When I had human hair micros i had one braid in the front that looked like it was attached to three hairs!!! the braid was too heavy and my hair came out with the micro. I gave up on micros after all that. That doesn't happen to everyone though. It did to alot of people I know though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with what both of you have to say.  However, BD, how long did you keep the braids in and did you moisturize well?  The only time I saw white bulbs popping out was when I was lazy and didn't moisturize my edges.  This caused only a few braids to pull out my hair in the front, but no major damage.  I also only kept them in for 6 wks. as opposed to keeping them in longer and the braid weighing my hair down.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

bumping for another member


----------



## islangirl2002 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Diva, I'm new to LHCF and would like to comment on how beatiful your hair looks.  It is gorgeous.  Well, I'm a little late with some of the products you ladies use.  But I did buy the surge and just recently ordered the wgho and was wondering if you can mix the two of them together.  By the way I'm currently in braids. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, IslandGirl!
Welcome to the board!!!  I have long since taken the Surge out of my rotation. I did this in an attempt to cut back on the numerous amounts of products that I have been using. If you are doing the braids, I don't know if I'd do the WGO. It tends to be a little heavy in my opion and could cause a lot of buildup at the base of the braid resulting in unnecessary hairloss. I would say use a lighter oil and only concentrate it on the shaft of the braid as opposed to the root. A couple of times I mixed in some jojoba oil with essential oils and added that to the Surge. Others on this board do that same kind of mixing. What ever you do, keep the consistency of the mixture light as oppose to heavy. HTH (Sorry I took so long to reply, but I wasn't subscribed to this thread and didn't have notification of your reply.)


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Diva,

I thank you so much for posting this (even though it was forever ago)! I've been wearing braids for the past 8 months, first they were micros for about 2.5 months then I switched to tree braids, which I absolutely LOVE! I'm very horrible about washing my hair while braided (this has resulted in MAD DRY HAIR WHEN I TAKE THEM DOWN) and I'm wondering if you would recommend this same regimine to someone who's wearing cornrows? My tree braids consist of cornrows w/prefabricated braids braided in. This style lasts for about 6 to 8 weeks, depending on my maintenance.

I've started using the Surge again and follow nightly with Mane N Tails Oil Spray (LUV that!). I'm at a week mark but I'm scared to wash them!

Thanks!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey LaNecia!

I've heard about those tree braids. I'm an advocate of washing at least once a week. Maybe you could try and use a net over the hair to hold everything in place and then proceed to use diluted shampoo and conditioner and then rinsing well. Continue to use light products to moisturize the hair so it won't be brittle come take down time. Remember, just because your hair's in braids doen's mean you can forgot about it... It still needs love too!!!


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for the tips AJD! I've got braids in my hair now and I was going to wait a few more days to wash them, but I'm inspired to go ahead and wash them tonight.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 5, 2005)

Diva, thanks for the tip of watering down my shampoo!   Even though I consider myself a braid vet, that would never have occurred to me.  Just goes to show there's always something new to learn about hair!  When I go back in braids in February or March, I'll definitely jump on that bandwagon. Oh, and not for nothing - your hair is slamming.  Do you attribute your growth to braids, or was your hair always long even before you found LCHF?


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

You sound like me. This was similar to the regimen I had when I had individuals in my hair 7 months ago. I wore those braids for 3 months believe it or not and had less shedding then I do when I do my hair now...


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jan 25, 2005)

These are great tips Diva!! Thx  

But tell me...how do you deal with this INCESSANT ITCHING?!!!! Yikes!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 27, 2005)

NYCQT16 said:
			
		

> These are great tips Diva!! Thx
> 
> But tell me...how do you deal with this INCESSANT ITCHING?!!!! Yikes!!



Funny enough, I don't get itching. How often are you washing? Is it possible that your scalp is really dry? ...especially with this cold weather?


----------



## SexyC (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey JD!!
Can I call you that? I'm thinking about putting braids in my hair as soon as I finish abusing my wig. It's been about 5 months since my last relaxer, I'm not transitioning but really stretching it out. Have you ever had problems with breakage or clumps after streching a touchup that long?


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 27, 2005)

Robin and Diva's tips really helped me while I was in braids! Thank you


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jan 27, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.  Im thinking about getting braids soon and this is really going to help.  Thank you.. i think you saved my hair


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jan 27, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Funny enough, I don't get itching. How often are you washing? Is it possible that your scalp is really dry? ...especially with this cold weather?


 
Luckyyyy  , well I got them in on the 17th and I did my 1st wash on the 23rd...with the watered down shampoo and all.  I've been spraying with braid spray and the Infusium-Distilled water mixture, but I can't use oil b/c it does something funny to my hair it seems.  That's why I don't know where to turn


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 2, 2005)

SexyC said:
			
		

> Hey JD!!
> Can I call you that? I'm thinking about putting braids in my hair as soon as I finish abusing my wig. It's been about 5 months since my last relaxer, I'm not transitioning but really stretching it out. Have you ever had problems with breakage or clumps after streching a touchup that long?



 Yup! You can call me JD.... Ha! Ha! I've never had a problem with breakage or "clumps" from stretching so long. The key is to manipulate the hair as little as possible. When you do have to work with it, make sure the new growth is lubed to the max so it's soft and manageable. Once you are able to manage the two textures, you minimize the breakage. Also, know your limit. Sometimes your hair will get pissed off and say "Enough is enough!" I didn't deliberately go to 7 months, that was due to a MIA hairdresser. I couldn't take it anymore and went to someone else and wasn't pleased with the service. I'll probably be self relaxing soon.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 2, 2005)

NYCQT16 said:
			
		

> Luckyyyy  , well I got them in on the 17th and I did my 1st wash on the 23rd...with the watered down shampoo and all.  I've been spraying with braid spray and the Infusium-Distilled water mixture, but I can't use oil b/c it does something funny to my hair it seems.  That's why I don't know where to turn



How 'bout a LIGHT misting of oil sheen spray on the scalp? Do you think that would help?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm glad that these tips are helping you guys! Just sharing the love!


----------



## kristina (Mar 12, 2005)

this is really awesome advice.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 24, 2005)

Bumping because I am still getting PMs about braid care. My braid regimen is also in my journal. I have only worn braids for the amount of times that you actually see braid shots in my album. I think about 4 or 5 times between 2003 and present. I'm losing count... better count the braid pics in my album. Also had to add that I don't Surge. For me, I didn't really notice anything "spectacular" so cut out this extra step.


----------



## Jewell (May 24, 2005)

Thanks, Diva! I am on a personal braid challenge for the rest of the year. Great thread!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 25, 2005)

Bumping for CookieLad!!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for letting this thread resurface.  i am planning to wear my hair out for the summer, then get braids for the fall.,  your advice is perfect!


----------



## Poohbear (May 26, 2005)

i only have 1 inch of hair. once i get a good amount of natural hair growth, i will be wearing braids. this thread will be very helpful when that time comes. thanks.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 29, 2005)

You guys are most certainly welcome!!!


----------



## Cichelle (Jul 20, 2005)

Bumping at Anky's request for Dolapo...


----------



## Dolapo (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks cichelle for bumping. thanks AJ for all this information on how to maintain braids. this has been very helpful


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 21, 2005)

You are welcome! You are welcome!!! My thread liveth!!! It liveth!!!!


----------



## Stormy (Jul 21, 2005)

ADiva, thank you soooo much for sharing your tips! I tried wearing the Kanekalon twice last year and although I didn't have a problem with washing my braids weekly, I did have problems with the take down, tangles, and knots! I love how the hair stays in and lasts, but I was gonna give up on wearing the Kanekalon again because of all the other problems. Plus I thought it was because I had so many months of new growth. But... seeing that you also have a lot of new growth, you've made me change my mind. 

Also, how did you like the Surge Plus 14? Have you ever tried the regular Surge? If so, was the 14 better? I have some of the 14, and I'm hoping it will work better for me than the original. I started having problems with my scalp before. But... the Surge rep said the Plus 14 is better. Also, I see you used the braid spray right afterwards, so I think I'll try that too. I'm wearing cornrows now, but next month I'm going to braid my hair with the Kanekalon and wear individuals again thanks to you!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 21, 2005)

OK I'm subscribing to this thread.  I'm gonna attempt my kinky twists this weekend.....AGAIN!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Stormy! Glad these tips helped you out. I have a few questions for you. How long are you leaving the braids in? I find that no more than two months is key for me... also, I try to stick with only light products on my hair, concentrating on the shaft of the braid as opposed to the root. This is where all that buildup occurs. Just a light spritz of the roots will do. I find that Better Braids UnBraid spray works like a charm to soften the hair and help break up what little clumps there are during the takedown. It's crucial that you stay away using from heavy products on your scalp like hair grease, gel and the like. Stick with light oils, diluted shampoos and conditioners. I personally don't get small braids either... the smallest size I'll go is the size of a  pencil, but I prefer slightly larger... Hope this helps.



			
				Stormy said:
			
		

> ADiva, thank you soooo much for sharing your tips! I tried wearing the Kanekalon twice last year and although I didn't have a problem with washing my braids weekly, I did have problems with the take down, tangles, and knots! I love how the hair stays in and lasts, but I was gonna give up on wearing the Kanekalon again because of all the other problems. Plus I thought it was because I had so many months of new growth. But... seeing that you also have a lot of new growth, you've made me change my mind.
> 
> Also, how did you like the Surge Plus 14? Have you ever tried the regular Surge? If so, was the 14 better? I have some of the 14, and I'm hoping it will work better for me than the original. I started having problems with my scalp before. But... the Surge rep said the Plus 14 is better. Also, I see you used the braid spray right afterwards, so I think I'll try that too. I'm wearing cornrows now, but next month I'm going to braid my hair with the Kanekalon and wear individuals again thanks to you!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh yeah... I should add that I haven't used the Surge Revitalizer 14 in some time now. I'm such a PJ that I can't know for sure if my growth can be attributed to it. I just had one too many product, so that was one of the ones to go. My regimen is in my journal. These products are my staples....


----------



## Stormy (Jul 22, 2005)

ADiva, like you I don't leave them in longer than 2 months. Thanks for the extra tip on light products and concentrating on the hair shaft! I was JUST thinking about that this morning. Girrrl... you just don't know how much your thread is helping me!!!  

Thanks again. I can't thank you enough. I'll try and remember to give you a status too by December just to let you know how well your advice has helped.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 22, 2005)

Diva, this post has reallly inspired me to rethink the way I've been maintaining my sew in ! I usually just wash my hair and ...gasp....sometimes I don't condition. I've been slacking MAJORLY. As soon as I get home I'm going to conjuor up a mixture of grapeseed oil, rosemary, x, and y to serve as a daily moisturizing spray for the cornrows underneath. Thanks lady!!!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 22, 2005)

Diva I've had cornrow extensions for a week and they're killing me! The itch is driving me crazy. I'm used to CW my hair every day so this is torture. My friend did them and she told me not to get them wet at all. Is this true? I find this hard to believe.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, please!  Keep me posted!



			
				Stormy said:
			
		

> ADiva, like you I don't leave them in longer than 2 months. Thanks for the extra tip on light products and concentrating on the hair shaft! I was JUST thinking about that this morning. Girrrl... you just don't know how much your thread is helping me!!!
> 
> Thanks again. I can't thank you enough. I'll try and remember to give you a status too by December just to let you know how well your advice has helped.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 23, 2005)

How have you been lady and how's life in Asia? What are you doing there anyway...OK...OT...PM me....

 This is for the mean treatment you are giving your hair. Don't forget to dilute that stuff. I remember back in my weave days (eras ago!), I'd sometimes ended up with matted hair due to the clumping at the roots. Be careful!!!



			
				SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Diva, this post has reallly inspired me to rethink the way I've been maintaining my sew in ! I usually just wash my hair and ...gasp....sometimes I don't condition. I've been slacking MAJORLY. As soon as I get home I'm going to conjuor up a mixture of grapeseed oil, rosemary, x, and y to serve as a daily moisturizing spray for the cornrows underneath. Thanks lady!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 23, 2005)

Girl, what kind of extensions did she give you that you can't get them wet? Did she expect that you weren't going to wash your hair for the duration of time you're wearing the extensions? I once had this lady braid my hair and she was like... don't get them wet... I was like, "Uh-huh!" In one ear and out the other... I washed my hair like once a week at the bare minimum... Trust me, when done properly, your hair will thank you for it! 



			
				Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> Diva I've had cornrow extensions for a week and they're killing me! The itch is driving me crazy. I'm used to CW my hair every day so this is torture. My friend did them and she told me not to get them wet at all. Is this true? I find this hard to believe.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Diva! She also told me that she would have to straighten my hair before she braided it the next time. Thank God! My scalp is killing me!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 9, 2005)

bumping this for recent posters(including myself) that are wanting/getting braids.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 9, 2005)

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> Thanks Diva! She also told me that she would have to straighten my hair before she braided it the next time. Thank God! My scalp is killing me!



You're welcome, Gurl! I wonder why they want to straighten it before? Is it really short?


----------



## felicia (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Diva\'s Personal Tips for Braid Success (Lil\' Long)*

can these tips be applied to braids that are solely your hair?


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Diva,

Thanks so much. I have my cornrows back and certainly don't want to lose any more hair.  Stay warm....I  mean try to.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 13, 2005)

JD,


what advice would you give to someone who has experienced matting w/braids? tia


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 14, 2005)

tishee said:
			
		

> JD,
> 
> 
> what advice would you give to someone who has experienced matting w/braids? tia



Miss Tishee... the most important thing to think about is the proper use of your products. More than likely you are getting the matting (I am assuming that this is occuring at the roots) because of heavy product buildup. The thing is to concentrate your moisturizing products on the strand of the hair as opposed to the roots. When you wash your hair, use diluted shampoo and conditioner. Check out my regimen that I use when I am in braids. It can be found in my journal.


----------



## angellazette (Nov 14, 2005)

I soooo want to get microbraids but I am worried about damage...them being too tight and falling out from the root...I bought the Braids By Breslin DVD...I may try to do my own.


----------



## ryanshope (Jan 23, 2006)

Upping for the ladies searching for this topic...


----------



## Jhuidah (Jan 23, 2006)

Bumping for the folks who were looking for it.  *runs back to lurk mode*


----------



## shakinaglory (May 22, 2006)

Hey All,
New to orum! My hair is HORRIBLE shape. I just moved from NC to UT. Can you say DRY? Not many black hair care stylist here (at least not in the phone books). Found one recently. My problem is, I love braids, especially in the summer. Does anyone know of a place in the Salt Lake City/Ogden area that provide braiding service. I can find NOONE! I would be willing to travel a little distance (maybe). Just want to get my hair back in shape. Thanks.


----------



## andreab (May 6, 2009)

Bumping from LHCF history.  I saw some questions about caring for braids.  I found this very helpful.  I don't think this member is here anymore.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (May 7, 2009)

That was some great info for me because I sometimes experience those clumps when wearing them for 4 months. Next time I will try that unbraid spray on the roots before undoing the braid. Last time I took out my braids I had to use a small needle to undo the knots at the roots! 

Thanks Diva!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 7, 2009)

Diva is right here! LOL! I don't come on often, but I do check in from time to time!


----------



## Keen (May 7, 2009)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Diva is right here! LOL! I don't come on often, but I do check in from time to time!


 
I have wondered what happenned to you. Glad to know you're still around.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Diva,

I didn't know that you were still around? Good to still see you around.


----------



## Marhia (Dec 29, 2009)

Some good tips here, I use something similar whenever i have in braids, and it works so well. Currently in yarn braids and this is what I am doing. Don't think this will last 2 mths I have some good growth going on in the middle.


----------

